# Caliber restrictions for small game SE LP???



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

I apologize in advance if this is a common question, but I looked through the most recent DNR guide I have and didn't see it so...

What are the firearm caliber restrictions for small game hunting? Southeast lower peninsula if it matters is where I'll be hunting. I'm probably using squirrel hunting as my excuse to go scouting some deer hunting areas, maybe have a cigar. Can I hunt small game with a 9mm pistol? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, but not sure you will have meat left from hitting a rabbit/squirrel/grouse with a 9mm.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You can hunt rabbit and squirrel with a 9mm, but 
1) 9mm hp's are really expensive
2) 9mm fmj really likes to ricochet off of frozen ground.
If there is one thing we get a lot of around here it is a freeze with little appreciable snow cover. I won't even use solid point .22 because they ricochet a lot more frequently, then go and further than HP. And yes, a 9mm is going to destroy a lot of meat.

I'd invest in a nice .22 pistol, every man needs one or twelve anyhow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You can use a .177 air rifle to a 460 Weatherby magnum although I prefer rim fire ammo for squirrels.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You can use a .177 air rifle to a 460 Weatherby magnum although I prefer rim fire ammo for squirrels.


I really like CCI Quiets in a lever gun or revolver. Although my Ruger Mark III will cycle them 75% of the time, and I am never just throwing lead out there so if it doesn't cycle, racking it takes as much time as cocking the hammer on a Single Six.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You can use a .177 air rifle to a 460 Weatherby magnum although I prefer rim fire ammo for squirrels.


Not that I would, but is a full-size centerfire rifle really legal? I can't believe DNR would allow that in SE MI given the prohibition on using rifles for deer here in the "shotgun zone".


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Center fire rifle cartridges are only illegal for deer in the "shotgun zone".


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Center fire rifle cartridges are only illegal for deer in the "shotgun zone".


That just isn't true......


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ART said:


> That just isn't true......


Can you expand on this? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

petronius said:


> Can you expand on this? Enquiring minds want to know.


Sorry...pistol cartridge in rifle to me is a rifle cartridge.........cartridge is a cartridge......I use rifle cartridges in pistols and pistol cartridges in rifles..the rule book makes no difference of pistol vs rifle cartridge...just dimensions.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> You can use a .177 air rifle to a 460 Weatherby magnum although I prefer rim fire ammo for squirrels.


actually i do not believe you can use centerfire rifle in southern michigan. pistoll cartridge rifles yes. 
best off to hunt with shotgun in southern michigan, you can use a .20 ga and match your ammunition to any game in the area , from squirrel and rabbit to deer. plus is a used .20 ga is cheap, the ammo is cheap and available all over in any configuration


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

john warren said:


> actually i do not believe you can use centerfire rifle in southern michigan.


Page 17:

Rifles in the Shotgun Zone
Centerfire or rimfire rifles may be used Dec. 1 - Nov. 9 in the Shotgun Zone (see pg. 11) during the open season for all species except, no rifles may be used for deer, turkeys and migratory game birds.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Page 17:
> 
> Rifles in the Shotgun Zone
> Centerfire or rimfire rifles may be used Dec. 1 - Nov. 9 in the Shotgun Zone (see pg. 11) during the open season for all species except, no rifles may be used for deer, turkeys and migratory game birds.


That is the correct answer to the question.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

petronius said:


> That is the correct answer to the question.


Unless you are nighttime hunting for predators......

Page 55:
Nighttime Raccoon and Predator (Opossum, Fox, Coyote) Hunting.
Lawful Devices
Bow and arrow, crossbow, rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller, or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug or cut shell.
While hunting with dogs from Nov. 15-30 between 7 pm - 6 am a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller may be used.


----------

